# Bulking high body fat percentage



## chris.d (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi

I just need a little help. Im 28%body fat and Im bulking, Im going to start cutting at the end of February for 6 months as I want to get down to 12%. I will run growth for 5 of thoes, 10 iu a week I know how to diet and do the cardio part. What im focusing on is a good set of abs showing and im not sure if I'm able to achieve that with my body type...i have quite big hip bones,ive got very broad shoulders and a big chest. As Im bulking now should i do alot of ab workouts using weights to increase them and whilst over the cutting period increase the amount of exercises i do on them???

Aslo do you think its possible for me to get to 12% over that amount of time?

Im going record my progress aswell,by taking pics etc.

Thanks chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

how heavy are you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone has abs when theyre lean enough, and 6 months is 24 weeks to lose 20% bodyfat. definitely doable

bulking now is a waste of time tho, at 28% youre fat and that's going to mean things like your insulin resistant, your body will gain muscle slower than it gains fat so bulking right now is just going to make you have to work harder from feb. cut now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sadly ot's true.

the lower the BF the easier I'm finding it to gain


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

As everyone else has said - not what we want but cut now.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Taken from an excellent article:

*3. Believing the bulking-up nonsenseIn the so-called Golden Age of Bodybuilding where bodybuilders were known by their first names (e.g., Arnold, Louie and Sergio), bulking up in the off-season and then cutting up was standard practice. Besides the obvious health problems associated with adding excess fat, bulking up is a really bad approach to trying to achieve your physique or athletic fitness goals.*

*
*

*
Here are six reasons why:*

*
*

*
#1 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
*

*
Bulking-up diet programs won't produce any more muscle growth than ingesting an ideal amount of nutrients. Sorry, but it's simply not possible to force additional muscle growth by overfeeding.*

*
*

*
#2 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
Bulking up develops insulin resistance, which makes it harder in the long run to gain muscle. What happens when you bulk up is that carbohydrates will go preferentially to fat stores, not to muscle tissue.*

*
*

*
#3 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
Bulking up will make it harder for you to get leaner because insulin resistance is hard to reverse. The fatter you get, the harder it becomes to get lean. Female bodybuilders learn this fact quickly, as it is considerably harder for women to reach the low body-fat levels required for competition.*

*
*

*
#4 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
The fatter you get, the more aromatase enzyme your body will produce. In the extreme, getting fat could be considered a form of self-castration, as your own testosterone will be converted into the female hormone estrogen and you will suffer many unwanted side effects. If you're a man and you enjoy wearing a bra, go right ahead and get fatter.*

*
*

*
#5 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
Getting fatter will ramp down the effectiveness of your thyroid hormone production - not a good thing, because thyroid production is essential for fat loss. The fatter your abdominal wall becomes, the less conversion there will be of T4 to T3, the metabolically active form of thyroid.*

*
*

*
#6 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
The lower your percentage of body fat, the better your body becomes at nutrient partitioning. This means individuals with low body fat are more effective at storing the ingested nutrients in the muscle (as muscle tissue or glycogen) or in the liver (as glycogen) and less effective at storing nutrients as body fat. To put it in simpler terms, leaner individuals can eat more nutrients without gaining fat.*

*
*

*
#7 Anti-Bulking Fact*

*
*

*
The idea that "a calorie is a calorie" is a bunch of bunk. Calories from sweet potatoes are great for building muscle; calories from beer are not. For that matter, getting fat increases the risk of dying from any cause, even terrorist attacks. I'm serious - you're a bigger target and you can't get out of danger as fast.*

here is the full article:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/the-top-10-don%e2%80%99ts-for-mass-gaining-to-build-rock-hard-muscle-fast-here%e2%80%99s-what-not-to-do.html


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I often wonder if people confuse bulking with pie eating, a better term would be healthy eating or not cutting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

There seems to be so much bad advice among 'the lads down the gym' , even from health 'professionals'. It seems everything you learn when you start training has to change. Theres only so much trial and error you can do on yourself you eventually have to decide whos advice you follow, whos talking b0ll0cks, whos talking truth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

lots of advice being wielded around without knowing all the facts.

If this guys 130lbs at 28% its a whole different story to if hes 300lbs at 28% bf.

At 150lbs he could happily do a lean bulk instead of wasting his time cutting back to nothing.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> lots of advice being wielded around without knowing all the facts.
> 
> If this guys 130lbs at 28% its a whole different story to if hes 300lbs at 28% bf.
> 
> At 150lbs he could happily do a lean bulk instead of wasting his time cutting back to nothing.


i suppose it depends on his goals though mate

if he just wants to look like a "unit" in a t shirt or top, then bodyfat doesnt matter

but if wants to have visible cuts etc when he takes his top off, then 28% (or thereabouts) bodyfat at ANY bodyweight just looks stupid. in fact, the lighter you are, the worse you look IMO as there is no muscle to add bulk, thereby making a 150lb 28% bodyfat person look like a sack of water and sh1t.

since he is on this site, i am assumign his main goal is to gain muscle and look aesthetically pleasing, unless he is a powerlifter or something in which case im fairly sure he would have stated to begin with...so on that presumption he doesnt want to be fat


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> lots of advice being wielded around without knowing all the facts.
> 
> If this guys 130lbs at 28% its a whole different story to if hes 300lbs at 28% bf.
> 
> At 150lbs he could happily do a lean bulk instead of wasting his time cutting back to nothing.


Tooo much ****ing broscience, what the OP needs to do is just keep working out if hes a newbie and worry about all this cutting a bulking bullsh!t later

If hes only just started going to the gym he will lose weight AND gain muscle


----------



## chris.d (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply lads.

Im 203 lbs, Ive been training for 4 years on and off, Ive never really concentrated on a low bf percentage before, I think ive been 19% at the lowest. My goal was to reach 225lbs then cut. Do you think I should start the cardio in the mornings now, keep the same diet with less carbs and 500 calories less?


----------

